# write off value low for car



## canthinkname (27 Jul 2007)

I was recently in a car crash where the other person is rightly admitting responsibility and her insurance company have towed my car away and are processing the claim.  They have agreed that my car is a write off but the price they are offereing me I feel is below what I should be getting for it. 

The assessor has rung me today but doesn't seem to want to budge on the prices.  Looking on carzone.ie and other car websites.  The lowest price for the same spec with same milleage starts at €2,500 (private sale) up to €4,950 with cars of 17,000 miles more than my one.  I was expecting 3,500 for my car off the insurance company.  He is only offering me €2,750 (€2,250 for the car and €500 for the salvage value). 

If I got the €3.500, I was going to settle for this amount and not claim anything else, but the assessor does not seem to want to bulge.  He said that he is going to send the report back to the insurance company for the person I am claiming again, but will not send it directly to myself, which I have asked him to do so I can send it to my Solicitor. 

I am getting my own insurance company to send out their own assessor, but don't know whether they all know each other and whether his valuation will work out any better for me.

Has anyone got tips as to who to get money back from the insurance company quickly and easily.  I don't want to claim for my sore neck and back at the moment as I feel that is too unfair to the person who ran into me.

Any help would be really appreciated.


----------



## RS2K (27 Jul 2007)

Value your car on www.revenue.ie - vrt calculator. Carzone & CBG prices are often wildly innacurate.


----------



## aircobra19 (27 Jul 2007)

canthinkname said:


> ....If I got the €3.500, I was going to settle for this amount and not claim anything else, ....I don't want to claim for my sore neck and back at the moment as I feel that is too unfair to the person who ran into me....



I don't see the point of what you are saying. AFAIK other party will lose their no claims and be penalised when they next get insurance. If its 1000 or 10,000 I don't think it makes a difference. They are stuffed regardless. If you have a genuine injury you should report it, and claim IF appropriate.


----------



## fago76 (27 Jul 2007)

I recently had a similar experience - my car written off but was claiming off my own policy. The exact same model/mileage as the car was for sale on cbg selling for the same price that I bought it for 1.5 years previously. 

On the revenue site it was worth 9K (2K less then I had paid) which was the book value that the assesor had as well.

You have to remember that the price on cbg is an asking price. Any decent negotiation should be able to knock 300-400 off the advertised price, which brings it close to the assessor's value.

As it happens I had to negotiate directly with the assesor to get my car written off and he told me his biggest problem with writing off cars is that people have a completely unrealistic idea of their valuation based on cbg/carzone.


----------

